# Locations/baits for Sheephead and Cobia



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey,
Does anyone have info about kayakable location, baits and hook info for Sheepshead and Cobia at/around CBBT.

Any info is usefull to me. I am willing to paddle over 5 miles to get to the place from the launch site if the wind is not too much.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Totally different fishing- like marlin fishing and fishing for croakers- average size of mature Cobia is 60 (+) pounds vs. a really big sheepshead at 12 pounds- bait and rigs totally different- sheepshead is a very specialized fishery- small crabs and crustacean are the preferred baits around concrete bridge pilings and rock structure of the CBBT- Cobia can be found around most channel buoys, Latimer shoals, Bluefish Rock, Hampton Bar, off Grandview Pier, and they can be found swimming up and down the beach around ocean piers and the preferred baits are live baitfish on- kayak fishing is different due to the lower sitting on the water position that takes a lot of getting used to- casting a rod, jigging techniques, live lining, live bait float fishing- all take an adjustment when you are at the water level and not standing three feet above the deck of a boat- you don't work a lure the same or anything else- you have to develop different but effective methods of fishing. That includes trying to land big fish that are 4 to 5 foot long super strong fish like Cobia- you NEVER bring a green Cobia in- it will trash your boat!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Joe, if you go Cobia fishing down our way, don't forget your, Hammer. Night, Night big guy.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Definitely bring the Ball Peen hammer with you. A couple whacks between the eyes will save your kayak and gear from damage and possible contusions to your lower regions.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Joe...your PM box is full!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Joe ck out Rob's blog page , he has a good write up for tackle on tog/sheeps and diff a ball peng for the cobes


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the Info. OK I'll bring a shot gun for cobia. Any suggestions for launch sites for Cobia?

thanks,
Joe


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Grandview- launching off Buckroe Beach is a hot spot for night fishing for big cobia in July and August- they usually land a big fish or two off the Grandview fishing pier but they lose a lot more than they catch to tangles with nearby commercial crab pots- another launch would be from Kiptopeake and fish Latimer shoals but it gets pretty rough on tide changes in the shallow waters- the C-10 buoy in deeper water might produce fish- chumming is usually a productive way to get Cobia in the baits


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> Grandview- launching off Buckroe Beach is a hot spot for night fishing for big cobia in July and August- they usually land a big fish or two off the Grandview fishing pier but they lose a lot more than they catch to tangles with nearby commercial crab pots- another launch would be from Kiptopeake and fish Latimer shoals but it gets pretty rough on tide changes in the shallow waters- the C-10 buoy in deeper water might produce fish- chumming is usually a productive way to get Cobia in the baits


Thanks for the Info.
I think I can try Latimer Shoal. I don't see C-10 Buoy on the Online NOAA map. Do cobia hang out on the edge or in the middle of a shoal?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Joe, sorry I haven't responded yet. If you go to the rigs n tips page on my blog, there is a tog set up tab. I basically use the same dropper loop rig with a size 2/0 hook. Kevin likes 3/0 and Lee likes 1/0. Personal preferences I guess. The main difference for me is that I like more distance between the weight and the hook for my sheepie rigs. I prefer around 18"-24". As far as locations, try the same places I took you before for the togs. If they don't produce, just explore some of the other pilings. 

As far as cobia goes, I can't say much since I never caught one before. I've tried Grandview around 4 or 5 times but that trip gets expensive with all the eels and chum involved. I've also seen a few while paddling around the cbbt. I carry around a big bucktail now, just in case I see another one.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

robchoi said:


> Joe, sorry I haven't responded yet. If you go to the rigs n tips page on my blog, there is a tog set up tab. I basically use the same dropper loop rig with a size 2/0 hook. Kevin likes 3/0 and Lee likes 1/0. Personal preferences I guess. The main difference for me is that I like more distance between the weight and the hook for my sheepie rigs. I prefer around 18"-24". As far as locations, try the same places I took you before for the togs. If they don't produce, just explore some of the other pilings.
> 
> As far as cobia goes, I can't say much since I never caught one before. I've tried Grandview around 4 or 5 times but that trip gets expensive with all the eels and chum involved. I've also seen a few while paddling around the cbbt. I carry around a big bucktail now, just in case I see another one.


Thanks for the reply. I was wondering where you have been. I love your last post - That was an unbelievable trip both fishing and your friends got turtled. I am going to use your rig setting for sheepie. Thanks, for the help.
Joe


----------

